# GBR and Shrimps



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey all,

i just ordered my GBRs (yes again). am gonna keep my stocklist low since i cant do much physical labour for a few more months. 2 GBRs and 3 swordtails. maybe some dither fish..

now, can i add shrimps to the tank with out havin to worry about my rams making a meal out of them?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've heard it both ways. Rams will make a meal of shrimp limb by limb. Or the shrimp will do fine if they have a way to stay out of reach (like flat rocks to hide under) and the rams will only much on the swimming shrimp babies. 

I would say try it with a dozen cheap shrimp (like ghost or cherry) and give the $10/ea shrimp a tank of their own.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

The ghost shrimp we put in the tank with our Kribs disappeared very quickly, and all we found of them were little fragments of exoskeleton. 
Rams are dwarf cichilds just like the Kribs, so I would say they'll probably disappear. So if you want an expensive shrimp, I'd say to either not get it or put it into another tank.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

damn....guess my 25 is gonna be a shrimp only tank


----------

